# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Aλφαβητικό ευρετήριο πλοίων της Ιστορίας  - the “Historic” section of the forum - Index >  Index of Historic Ships

## Maroulis Nikos

Following is an index of all the ships that appear in the “Historic” section of the forum.  

Absalon Adonis
Adriatic Star
Aegean Glory (Ro/Ro)
Aegeon, 
Aegeus
Aeolis 
Africa Queen
Afrodite II
Ag.Dionysios
Ag. Gerasimos
Ag. Spyridon
Agadir, 
Agapitos I
Agia Galini, 
Agios Dionissios S
Agios Georgios (1955)
Agios Nektarios 
Agios Rafael, 
Ainos, 
Al Kahfain
Albatross 
Alcaeos, 
Ambriabella 
Ambrose Shea
Ancona
Angelika, 
Anna V
Ano Hora 
Apollo, 
Apollon (1952), 
Apollon (1961)
Apollonia
Apollonia II
Aptera, 
Aretousa
Ariadne, 
Ariane I, 
Arielle 
Arion, 
Arkadi, 
Arkadia
Arromanches
Artemis
Artevelde
Athens Express (1949)
Australian Trader
Avrasya

Bari Express, 
Baroness M. 
Bass Trader, 
Bilu
Bizan Maru, 
Blue Aegean
Blue Bridge, 
Blue Sky II 
Bosporus, 
Brindisi 
Byblos

Caledonia 
Caledonian Princess 
Calypso
Candia 
Capella
Captain Constantinos, 
Captain Zaman
Captain Zaman I, 
Captain Zaman II, 
Car Ferry
Carlo R.
Carribean Venture
Cephalonian Sky
Cerdic Ferry
Chantilly, 
Charm M
Chioni, 
Chrissi Ammos II, 
City of Exeter
City of Limassol, 
City of York
Ciudad de Compostela, 
Ciudad de Tarifa
Compiegne 
Comte de Nice, 
Corfu Diamond 
Corfu Island 
Corfu Sea, 
Corse
Corsica Nova, 
Corsica Star
Countess M
Crown M.

Daedalus, 
Dame M. 
Delos, 
Despina
Deutschland, 
Devoniun
Dimitra A, 
Dimitra, 
Dimitrios Express, 
Dover
Dragon, 
Drogden

Earl Granville 
Earl Harold 
Efthycosta II 
Egnatia 
El Greco, 
Elena P, 
Ellas
Elli, 
Empress 
Empress of Australia
Eolos
Ephesus, 
Epirus IV, 
Epirus, 
Eptanissos (1965), 
Eptanissos (1925), 
Ergina, 
Erimo Maru
Esperos
Espersso Brindisi 
S/V Eugenios Eugenidis ex S/Y Sunbeam II
European Glory
European Pride 
European Spirit
European Star 
Europic Ferry, 
Evangelistria, 
Express Adonis
Express Aphrodite, 
Express Hermes
Express Naias
Express Olympia, 
Express Paros, 
Express Poseidon 
Express Poseidon, 
Express Samina

Fedra, 
Ferry Akashi 
Ferry Atsuta, 
Ferry Kogane Maru, 
Ferry Nishiki Maru, 
Festos, 
Festos
Finnpartner, 
Free Enterprise, 

Georgios (1971),
Giorgis
Girne Sultani
Girolata
Glaraki Express
Golden Vergina, 
Golfinho Azul 
Golfo Paradiso, 
Gosta Berling, 
Gotlandia
Grecia Express 
Green Arrow
Gryf
Guglielmo Mazzola 

Halsskov
Hanaa 
Harald Ivers, 
Hekla
Hellas Express
S/S Hellas Liberty (ex S/S Arthur M Huddel)
Hellenic Spirit (1954), 
Hera
Heraklion
Hermes V 
Hermes, 
HMS Kilmore
Homerus, 
Hong Ju
Hr Alexandros

Ia
Ialyssos, 
Icarus
Ierapetra, 
Igoumenitsa Express (1961)
Ilioupolis
Imperia, 
Innisfallen (1949
Ionian Bridge 
Ionian Galaxy 
Ionian Glory
Ionian Sea
Ionian Star (1964)
Ionian Star (1990)
Ionian Sun 
Ionion 
Ios, 
Ioulis Keas II, 
Ippokratis
Iris, 
Ishikari Maru, 
Island Breeze 

Jamaa
Jens Bang
Jupiter (1969)
Jupiter (1966) 
Jylland (ex-USS PCE 828)

Kalymnos
Kamelia, 
Kamiros, 
Kanaris
Kapetan Stamatis
Karaiskakis
Karistos,
Karystos II
Kastalia
Katuura 
Kefallinia, 
Keravnos II
Kerisnel
Kimolos, 
King Minos, 
Klaar Kiming
Knikker
Knossos (1952)
Kolokotronis, 
Koniging Fabiola
Koningin Wilhelmina, 
Kriti (Typaldos)
Kronprins Harald
Kronprinsesse Ingrid
Kydon 
Kyklades


La Valletta
Lady M. 
Larnaca Rose
Lasithi, 
Laurana
Lazio
Leinster, 
Leopard, 
Leros, 
Leto (1947)
Leto (ex-Ia)
Leto (1949),
Lilli Scarlett 
Linda Scarlett
Lindos
Lindos (pass.)
Lion, 
Lisieux 
Lochness
Lydia, 
Lykomides, 


Marchioness of Graham
Marella
Marianna, 
Marianna, 
Marilena, 
Marine Cruiser
Mario
Marmari I, 
Marrakech Express, 
Martha 
Mary Poppins, 
Maya Express, 
Med Sea, 
Media II
Media V
Mediterranean Sea 
Mediterranean Sky 
Mediterranean Sun, 
Medusa
Mega I
Megalochari
Megistanas 
Melrose Abbey
Memed Abasidze, 
Mercedes Del Mar
Merdif
Methodia II, 
Miaoulis, 
Millenium Express II
Milos Express, 
Mimika L, 
Ming Fai Princess
Minos, 
Mirina Express
Mistral II, 
Mons Calpe 
Moose
Moshanthi
Musteru
Mykonos Express 
Mykonos II, 
Myrtidiotissa


N. Kazantzakis, 

Naias Express
Naias II, 
Naias, 
Naxos
Nearchos, 
Neptunia, 
Neraida
Neraida II, 
Nereus Express
Nereus,
Nettuno, 
Nili
Nils Holgersson 
Nils Holgersson, 
Nissos Chios, 
Nissos Kypros, 
Nissos Rodos 
Nordia
Norwind

Odysseas Elytis, 
Oinoussai
Okeanis 
Olau Finn, 
Old Saronikos Ferries 
Olimpia
Olympia I, 
Orange Sun
Orestes, 
Oriental Pearl III
Ouranos (1967), 
Ouranos(1969), 

Paloma 
Panagia (1961)
Panagia Faneromeni, 
Panagia Tinou, 
Panormitis
Panther, 
Papadiamantis II, 
Paros
Paros Express,
Patmos, 
Patras Express, 
Peace Pioneer, 
Peter Pan
Polhem
Pollux (1965)
Portelet, 
Poseidon 
Poseidon Express, 
Princess Adelaida
Princess Lydia
Princess of Tasmania
Princesse Astrid
Princesse Josephine-Charlotte, 
Prins Hamlet, 
Prinz Hamlett II, 
Protoporos II
Provence
Psara

Queen Coral, 
Queen M. 
Queen of the Channel
Queen Vergina 1958
Queen Vergina (1972)
Queen Vergina (1967)
, 

Rafaello 
Rangatira, 
Remvi
Renetta, 
Rethymnon 
Riviera Adriatica
Roana
Rodos, 
Roussillon, 
Royal Daffodil II

S.Gerasimo
Saga, 
Sailormark
Salamis Star, 
Samaina, 
Sancak I
Santorini Sky 
Santorini, 
Saos, 
Sappho, 
Saray Star
Saronis
Sassnitz 
Scania, 
Schinousa, 
Scillonian (II) 
Scopelos
Sea Harmony II, 
Sea Wave 
Shiretoku Maru, 
Sidi-Bel-Abbes
Sifnos Express 
Silver Paloma 
Skane
Skiathos, 
Skopelitis
Skyros
Sol Express
Sol Phryne 
Soya Margareta
Spero 
St. Patrick
St.Columba
St.Cybi
St.George 
Stafford, 
Stella Marina, 
Stena Baltica
Summer Star
Sunny Boat, 
Super Naias, 
SUPERFAST SHIPS 
Superferry 
Surrey, 
Suzuran Maru,
Svea Regina 
Svea, 
Sveaborg, 
Syllingar
Syros Express

Taisetsu Maru 
C/S Thalis o Milissios ex C/S J. Henry (IMO 5357800)
Theoskepasti, 
Theseus
Thessaloniki
Thiaki, 
Thita Marathon 
Tian Lu
Tipu Sultan
Tor Hollandia
Travemunde, 
Trelleborg
Troubridge
Tuxedo Princess 
Tuxedo Royale, 

Ulsnes, 
Ulster Prince 
Ulster Queen, 
Utopia

Vaeroy 
Valencay
Via Ligure
Viking 4, 
Viking I, 
Viking Victory, 
Vikingfjord, 
Villandry 
Viscountess M, 
Vortigern
Voyager, 

Ydra, 

Zahara
Zakynthos
Zante, 
Zea

----------

